# Looking for some RP!



## Nigel (Jun 29, 2016)

Looking for some RP done over Skype.

Open to any kinds except fantasy. PM me here on the forums if you're interested.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 29, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Looking for some RP done over Skype.
> 
> Open to any kinds except fantasy. PM me here if you're interested.


Hi 
Sure I can rp u on skype. Just tell me for I can find u.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 12, 2016)

Out of curiosity, why not fantasy?


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 12, 2016)

can you rp with me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can you rp with me


Sure. Hit me in conversation and we can do it there or if u want to do it on Skype then I will give u my account there.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Jul 12, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Looking for some RP done over Skype.
> 
> Open to any kinds except fantasy. PM me here if you're interested.



Oh, why the hell not, the more the merrier.

My Skype username:
matt.maloy7081


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry for everyone who was interested. Got too many offers but I'm open for RP now again. ^~^


----------



## chiz (Jul 15, 2016)

i just sent you a PM/conversation


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2016)

chiz said:


> i just sent you a PM/conversation


Gotcha'


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated preference : I prefer long term casual modern RP with barely any combat over anything else. NSFW allowed but after a proper amount of character development.

Not just Skype anymore. Open to do it conversations here on the forums as well. Preferably in a conversation here on the forums though!

Slightly occupied at the moment though so responses might be a bit slow but if you do respond I'll answer maybe after half an hour and sometimes earlier depending on my current situation.


----------



## lyar (Jul 15, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Updated preference : I prefer long term casual modern RP with barely any combat over anything else. NSFW allowed but after a proper amount of character development.
> 
> Not just Skype anymore. Open to do it conversations here on the forums as well. Preferably in a conversation here on the forums though!
> 
> Slightly occupied at the moment though so responses might be a bit slow but if you do respond I'll answer maybe after half an hour and sometimes earlier depending on my current situation.


I wouldn't mind to rp with you. I enjoy character development quite a bit ^^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 15, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Sorry for everyone who was interested. Got too many offers but I'm open for RP now again. ^~^


Do u want to rp?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Do u want to rp?


Nah. You're stalking every thread on the forum fam.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 15, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Nah. You're stalking every thread on the forum fam.


No. What ever thread I posted a comment is automatically added as watch. I just got alert on it that is why. And I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> No. What ever thread I posted a comment is automatically added as watch. I just got alert on it that is why. And I'm too lazy to fix it.


No, you asked me several times and I've already said no.


----------

